# Fullbag Diamond Blade Review



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

Just some first impressions until i get this baby on some snow this week, but i got pictures =).

Specs:

Base: Sintered 4000

Core: Vertically laminated Aspen that comes from the immediate area of the factory, here in Quebec.

Inserts: Stainless Hex base, 2x4 pattern

Sidewall: UHMW 30* slant

Fibre: Triaxial (top and bottom)

Edges: Rockwell 48 Carbon steel

Dampening: vulcanized rubber over edges

Topsheet: Urethane with mat finish

Lenght: 163cm

Effective edge: 137.5cm

Contact lenght: 114cm

Nose width: 32.1cm

Nose lenght: 14.5cm

Waist width: 26.5cm

Tail width: 31cm

tail lenght: 11cm

Taper: 11mm

Sidecut: 8.8m

Stance: 50cm - 58cm

Setback: 2.5cm

This thing is beautiful and i cant wait to rocket down the mountain. Seems to me to be about a 7.5-8 on the stiffness to me when comparing to my park pickle 159(6.5) but remains extremely light despite its longer, wider shape. Additionally, the purchasing experience was on point, mig was very helpful to me right here on this forum and the board ended costing significantly less because of current exchange rates. Ill update with ride characteristics probably early this week, bear and summit just got 3 feet in as many days and its groomer paradise.

Board: Fullbag Diamond Blade

Size: 163

Camber Option: Traditional camber with a little rocker in the tips

Bindings: Flow NX2-Hybrid

Stance: 22.5 Wide 24, 12 Regular

Boots: Flow Rival Size 9

My Weight: 170lbs

Resort: Snow Summit, CA

Conditions: Bluebird skies, almost no cloud cover, beautiful socal day. Started with pristine groomers on the largest base we've had in 5 years at 32* softening up as it warmed up to around 45*. Small tuesday crowd, no lift lines, wide open runs.

Flex: This board is pretty stiff overall, i would put it about an 8/10. Softens up a little in the tips do to the rocker. The torsional flex was stiff but very predictable.

Stability: This thing is STABLE. It went through/over anything in its path and was very damp with the rubber under the edges. Got it up over 40 mph and there was just the slightest chatter in the nose.

Ollies: It makes you work for it because of the flex, but holy crap when you load it and snap it off the hinge where the rocker starts it fricken launches.

Pop On Jumps: It launches with the right timing but you better be going pretty damn straight.

Butterability: Spinning on the tips was difficult but snapping 180s and ollie/nollie was way easier then i thought it would be, the rocker helps alot here. Slashing and dragging that super fun swallow tail over/on stuff was amazing fun too.

Jibbing: The board is too sexy right now to risk the rails, but the skiers in the lift lines will fix that in time and ill report back.

Carving: This is the part the board was built for. The effective edge on this deck is nuts, i never once felt like the edge wouldnt hold over any snow conditions that were present. The rebound in the camber allows you to instantly accelerate from a couple turns and its rock stable as fast as i took it. That extra width feels weird at first but after 2 runs or so i didnt even notice it and it allows you to take it to full flat eurocarve status with even mild forward angles. This is also where the rocker shows its real value imo, the turn initiation is soooo smooth, felt like it really made up for the slower edge to edge from the width.

Rider in Mind: The guy who wants the ultimate driving machine with some pow capability for special occasions.

Personal Thoughts: Love this board, it feels so unique to me, the performance of a bx board in a super fun very capable shape. Also the purchaseing experience was exceptional, Mig is very helpful and will answer any questions you have very quickly.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking forward to your review of the Diamond Blade.....


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Alright already....its been >24hrs. Plenty of time to hit the slopes. Where is the review!! :grin:


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sorry I got too excited when it arrived, too much tease, it's just so sexy. I ride during the week, fuck weekend crowds. Tuesday afternoon, west coast, I promise =)


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

Bump for Full Review Update, let me know if a forgot something, i used BA's review format cus its awesome and everyone here should be familiar, ty BA


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks and good to hear. now...rocker? I thought this was a cambered board though not extremely so? No?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Thanks and good to hear. now...rocker? I thought this was a cambered board though not extremely so? No?


It is cambered waaaay past the insert packs with some rocker to get the contact points (widest part of the nose and tail) of the snow. Similar to a lot of BX boards for the nose, little different for the tail. If you check out the pics in the original post, there is one that shows it pretty clearly.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> It is cambered waaaay past the insert packs with some rocker to get the contact points (widest part of the nose and tail) of the snow. Similar to a lot of BX boards for the nose, little different for the tail. If you check out the pics in the original post, there is one that shows it pretty clearly.


Thanks Mig


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Thanks Mig


My pleasure. If you have any other questions, hit me up.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi guys, I reviewed the Diamond Blade from my demo last week, if interested: Powder Lines: 2016 Fullbag - Diamond Blade Review


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

How did I miss this thread until now?!? Seems like we've got another effective edge convert. >

I honestly don't feel the same riding traditional shaped boards anymore! My Prior Khyber is a lot of fun at Kicking Horse, but it's lost on a groomer carving day, while a BX shape board is there with edgehold for days.

Thanks for the review! Now where are the pics?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

QCMP said:


> Hi guys, I reviewed the Diamond Blade from my demo last week, if interested: Powder Lines: 2016 Fullbag - Diamond Blade Review


:snowboard4:


----------

